# trazodone?



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello all, The most recent idea from my doctor was that I try trazodone (25 mg/day) for my IBS symptoms. Has anyone else tried this? If so, I'd be interested to hear your thoughts or experiences. I'd be particularly interested to hear if you felt it made you shift more towards C,D, or neither.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

for the past five years i have been taking trazodone 75 mg/day (originally 50mg/day) for insomnia. i have ibs-c and it has not adversely affected my c thank goodness--c is supposed to be a side effect of traz. only side effects for me have been drowsiness --extreme at first then it mellowed out some---and dry mouth--fairly severe at first but that pretty much went away once i had been taking it for a while.but we all react so differently to meds so really the best thing to do is just try it yourself and see. hope it helps you.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

annie7 said:


> for the past five years i have been taking trazodone 75 mg/day (originally 50mg/day) for insomnia. i have ibs-c and it has not adversely affected my c thank goodness--c is supposed to be a side effect of traz. only side effects for me have been drowsiness --extreme at first then it mellowed out some--i take it at night of course for sleep--and dry mouth--fairly severe at first but that pretty much went away once i had been taking it for aa while.but we all react so differently to meds so really the best thing to do is just try it yourself and see. hope it helps you.


Been quite awhile since this post..but I'm curious if you're still taking trazodone and if that med give you any relief from your IBS? I have IBS-D but I see yours is C.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, i'm still taking trazodone for insomnia and no, it never did help me with my C.

(back in 2010, the docs told me i had ibs-c but later on i finally had some tests and they showed that i didn't have ibs at all. instead i was dx'd with colonic inertia, pfd and some other problems.)


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

annie7 said:


> yes, i'm still taking trazodone for insomnia and no, it never did help me with my C.
> 
> (back in 2010, the docs told me i had ibs-c but later on i finally had some tests and they showed that i didn't have ibs at all. instead i was dx'd with colonic inertia, pfd and some other problems.)


Wow, sorry you had to endure so much for it not to be IBS at all. Glad they figured it out in the end though.

Well I hope to start trazodone for sleep but I hear its a light anti-depressant and anti-anxiety pill. So I'm hoping that helps with my IBS-D in some way.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck! hope it helps! keep us posted.


----------

